# 1 HOUR NEW



## N2TORTS (Oct 21, 2013)

cherry head out of the egg.............:shy:









JD~


----------



## ILoveTortoises2 (Oct 21, 2013)

AWWWW... So darn cute


----------



## sissyofone (Oct 21, 2013)

How Sweet. And too cute.


----------



## sibi (Oct 21, 2013)

Man, that's a miracle of life! Thanks for sharing


----------



## kathyth (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow is that amazing! They are the young and the beautiful!


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Oct 21, 2013)

Adorable, thanks JD


----------



## mightymizz (Oct 21, 2013)

Cool!

About how long to they stay on the moist paper towels?

Do you keep them in the incubator during this time? Feed anything, or do they just absorb the yolk sac?

THanks for sharing!


----------



## wellington (Oct 21, 2013)

Awww a split scute too, very cute.


More like an extra scute


----------

